# Pompano Advice



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

This will be my second spring regarding salt fishing. Two questions 1)When is the best time of day for Pompano fishing? 2) should I fish from the pier or find a "get away" from the beach around Ft. Pickens?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm certainly not a Pomp authority, but offer:
I believe most bites are tide dependent & find the get away spot(s).

good luck & catch 'em up.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

So high or low tide?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Best time of day is early morning and late evening although I have caught more than my fair share midday. The tide matters, an incoming tide is the best to fish on. Wind and surf matter also, seems I have my best days with a S-SW wind and moderate surf, kicks the bottom up and turns the fish on. I do not surf fish on a North wind ever.

Go down the beach and look for cuts and washouts. You are looking for channels of deeper water where the water is moving, kind of like a funnel. Some days they are easy to see and some days they are tougher to spot. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's some advice: Pompano like to run the surf zone looking for sandfleas that are uncovered by the back and forth action of the surf on the sand, hence the advice to fish on a high or incoming tide. Sightfishing for Pompano from the pier is way fun but takes skill as the fish are very, very easily spooked in clear water and if you're not an experienced sightfisherman for pompano, you'll probably be outfished by guys who've spent years doing it and are experts at it. You can either use sandfleas, pomp jigs or even those goofy jigs and you can either fish 'em "naked" or "tipped" with either a small sandflea, piece of shrimp, or even one of those Gulp plastic sandfleas. 

Previous poster was right about looking for deeper water cuts or washouts from shore (darker water tells you it's deeper) where the pompano will definitely be darting in and out of looking for uncovered fleas and/or ghost shrimp, etc.

Fishing the pomp hole at the pier takes someone who knows what they're doing, fishing the Pickens pier is okay but not the best way to learn and fishing long stretches of shoreline away from the crowds is probably the way to go if you're either a novice or don't want to deal with others.

Good luck and once you have your game on, come on out to the pier and show us what ya got


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Both of these last two posts are filled with great information from two folks who know what they are talking about! If you're interested in pier fishing for them, I also have a sticky post in which I quickly covered a lot of what you will need to know. So it will also give you a good idea as to what to be prepared for and how to do it!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks to you all for your expertise tips. I'm going to try the beach and I hope to post pics after the catch next week.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

I need help too! on set up. pomps off pier....

7 ft rod, stradic 3000 fj, 20lb braid, with 20lb. flouro topshot?? is this adequate? is the main thing flourocarbon usage? Do i buy sand fleas at the pier and fish double rig in the guts?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

20lb isn't really needed tbh. I typically use straight 6-10lb mono. If I'm using braid, it's generally 10lb with a 15lb fluorocarbon leader. But 20lb braid/20lb fluoro will work. I'm just a fan of light tackle.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Austin said:


> 20lb isn't really needed tbh. I typically use straight 6-10lb mono. If I'm using braid, it's generally 10lb with a 15lb fluorocarbon leader. But 20lb braid/20lb fluoro will work. I'm just a fan of light tackle.


You lift the fish onto the pier or have to use a basket to lift them? Im assuming to lift them that high they willl break off?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

sabinelakehustler said:


> You lift the fish onto the pier or have to use a basket to lift them? Im assuming to lift them that high they willl break off?


I usually net them no matter what line I am using. But if there is no net around, I hand line them up. 8lb tends to hold up. As long as your knot is good, you should be fine.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i just pull them up but i always have my net for the bigger ones. use a fluoro double drop rig with live sand fleas and a 2-3 ounce weight depending on the surf


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

You can catch sand fleas at edge of beach anywhere anytime? Or can you buy them at the pier?


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

you can buy them at the pier but they are frozen. i prefer live ones and i buy them at hot spots or gulf breeze bait and tackle. you can get them on the beach with a sand flea rake but i usually fish the pier so ill leave the when and where to someone who surf fishes more than i do


----------

